# can a male and female gecko live together



## vibez (Jan 8, 2011)

hi i just bought a female leopard gecko and i wanted to know if i could get a male to go in the same viv with her she is 3 months old and the male i was thinking of getting was the same age and how many geckos can live together not that im planning on getting any more than two but its always interesting to know thank for any help


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

Tbh no, he could mature faster than her and breed to her when she is underweight, too young and not ready, I wouldnt risk it... Also he could overbreed her... If you want a Male and A female gecko I would get to Really usefull boxes, approx 2ft long and 1ft wide and get a heat strip which goes under both the boxes and conect this to a thermostat and put the probe in one of the tubs, and when the leo's are both adults, weight enough and are large enough get a 2ft long vivarium and house them both in that, and after the male and female have bred take the male out and put him back in his box and leave the female in the viv with an egg laying box, she will retain sperm and lay around 3-4 clutches that season of 2 eggs each clutch every 3-5 weeks.


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

also how many gecko's can live together... 

a 2ft long vivarium 2 leopard geckos
a 33lt really usefull box 3 geckos
a 3ft long vivarium 4-5 geckos
a 4ft long vivarium 6-7 geckos

make sure you only have one male out the group though.


----------



## vibez (Jan 8, 2011)

thanks for the reply i already have two three ft vivs anyway so i think i might keep them seperate till she is old enough and heavy enough thanks


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

ok mate, when you breed her make sure she is about 18 months old ( I think ) and weighs atleast 45gramms to 50 gramms, Also be prepared for atleast 6 eggs of each female you breed your male to,


----------



## vibez (Jan 8, 2011)

i think ive got all the stuff for them to breed as i have been breeding my beardies for a while so got all the stuff thanks anyway


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

RutherfordReptiles said:


> also how many gecko's can live together...
> 
> a 2ft long vivarium 2 leopard geckos
> a 33lt really usefull box 3 geckos
> ...



When i was getting Leo's i was told that a 2' viv is the minimum for 2 but they would do better in a 3' viv. I really wouldn't put more than 3 Leo's in a 3' viv TBH :2thumb:.


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

Ive seen someone house 6 in a 3ft long viv! I though that was way to many, ok ok, I think 4 would do ok in a 3ft long vivarium maybe 5 might be a little to much.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

RutherfordReptiles said:


> Ive seen someone house 6 in a 3ft long viv! I though that was way to many, ok ok, I think 4 would do ok in a 3ft long vivarium maybe 5 might be a little to much.


I've got 2 little ones in a 3' and wouldn't add any more.


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

hippyhaplos said:


> I've got 2 little ones in a 3' and wouldn't add any more.


Id keep 4 maximum in a 3ft long.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

RutherfordReptiles said:


> Id keep 4 maximum in a 3ft long.



What you have to remember is that for each Gecko you need 2 hides, so housing 4 in a 3' viv would need 8 hides & there is no way you could put 8 hides in a 3' viv :whistling2:. You need the hides to stop bullying, each can get away from the others then. Personally i wouldn't house any more than 3 (that's 2 females & a male) in a 3' viv, it would be far too crowded if any more were added & you'll have problems with fighting/bullying :devil:.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

hippyhaplos said:


> I've got 2 little ones in a 3' and wouldn't add any more.


*nods* the general guideline on a lot of sites is 24"x12" viv for one adult leo and adding an extra foot per additional leo along with ample hides etc for each.... personally I've always prefered to give them plenty of room as even females aren't guarenteed to get on with each other.

with breeding I prefer the females to be 18+ months old and over 55g-60g with the male only with them for a short period to ensure successful mating before he's removed to a seperate viv


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

corny girl said:


> What you have to remember is that for each Gecko you need 2 hides, so housing 4 in a 3' viv would need 8 hides & there is no way you could put 8 hides in a 3' viv :whistling2:. You need the hides to stop bullying, each can get away from the others then. Personally i wouldn't house any more than 3 (that's 2 females & a male) in a 3' viv, it would be far too crowded if any more were added & you'll have problems with fighting/bullying :devil:.


yeah I guess everyone has their own idea's but the one I seen has like a fake rock design and small canyons and crevices and like hides going underground and loads of little hides but yes bullying could occour so I see your point and the leo's should have 2 hides each and like 2 shedding boxes within the vivarium, also maybe 2 water dishes and I would have a mealworm dish + calcium and give a fair few crickets in their weekly for them to catch,


----------



## vibez (Jan 8, 2011)

ive seen the ones with loads of hides and crevices but i cannot seem to find them anyone know where i can get one from i live in birmingham


----------



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

some ide's if you decide to get a few more gecko's.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> *nods* the general guideline on a lot of sites is 24"x12" viv for one adult leo and adding an extra foot per additional leo along with ample hides etc for each.... personally I've always prefered to give them plenty of room as even females aren't guarenteed to get on with each other.
> 
> with breeding I prefer the females to be 18+ months old and over 55g-60g with the male only with them for a short period to ensure successful mating before he's removed to a seperate viv


 
Agree with all atm i wait for females to be a year old before i breed but i may well extend this to 18 months


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

RutherfordReptiles said:


> image
> image
> 
> some ide's if you decide to get a few more gecko's.


nice display vivs wouldnt fancy cleaning them out though


----------

